# Windows 8.1 - Taking a chance



## Viper_SA (22/8/21)

All the security issues I've had has had me upping my game on all my electronic devices' security. My laptop is fine, it has an authentic Windows 8.1 as I bought it like that. My small little mini-tower that I use as an interface with my TV to watch series and play mp3's is a different story. Not long after I got it, it gave me some issues. A friend "fixed" it for me and upgraded it from Windows 7 to 8.1
Now I'm having issues since installing the anti-virus that it is very very slow. Which it was to begin with since it was never meant to run Windows 8.1 It has software installed, that actually shows icons on the taskbar and executes, but cannot be uninstalled in the control panel, as it is not even visible there. Basically this little pc needs vlc media player, Winamp and chrome for in case. Was wondering if anyone has an original Windows 8.1 they'd be willing to part with so I can format her and set it up with the bare minimum I require. Please drop me a PM if you can help out. I don't even have a pirate version to install on it and the last time I formatted a pc was on Windows XP


----------



## M.Adhir (22/8/21)

Why don't you stop all those unnecessary apps and unnecessary services on startup. Msconfig should be able to handle this.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Viper_SA (22/8/21)

M.Adhir said:


> Why don't you stop all those unnecessary apps and unnecessary services on startup. Msconfig should be able to handle this.



You speak Greek fluently brother  Problem I have is for instance that it as IE, Firefox, Edge and Chrome installed, but I can only find Chrome when I go to the control panel to uninstall a program. Can't even find some of the items in the program files, but it is there and it is working 

Think it's time for a bit of TLC with her

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Angelskeeper (22/8/21)

Viper_SA said:


> You speak Greek fluently brother  Problem I have is for instance that it as IE, Firefox, Edge and Chrome installed, but I can only find Chrome when I go to the control panel to uninstall a program. Can't even find some of the items in the program files, but it is there and it is working
> 
> Think it's time for a bit of TLC with her



Sounds as if the programs were installed by an admin or other user and your user profile does not have the privileges to alter/uninstall those programs.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Angelskeeper (22/8/21)

Are you looking for the 32bit version or the 64bit version?


----------



## Viper_SA (22/8/21)

Angelskeeper said:


> Are you looking for the 32bit version or the 64bit version?



The current version is 64 bit, I think... Not too sure how to check or which would work best to be honest.


----------



## Angelskeeper (22/8/21)

I should have a copy of Win 8.1 lying around somewhere, I will have a look tom for you and let you know

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Stranger (23/8/21)

Winner = @Angelskeeper

Failing that, if it used only as a media center, then scrap windows and install Ubuntu. You will never have to worry about licensing again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Angelskeeper (23/8/21)

@Stranger - that was my 1st thought, but some ppl are windows only ppl and get scared the sec u mention linux

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stranger (23/8/21)

Ubuntu is Linux ?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Angelskeeper (23/8/21)

I know it is. Im saying some ppl get scared the 2nd u mention linux

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stranger (23/8/21)

OT a bit , but I have been an Ubuntu fan since XP went to (what was that rubbish? Vista?) I even use one as a small office server

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Viper_SA (23/8/21)

Hahaha, I actually use Google Chrome on it a bit to rowse YouTube etc, and then run VLC and Winamp on it. Not sure if the system you mentioned has that capability. Never eve heard of it. Ubuntu I mean. I've heard of Linux, but never seen it.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Angelskeeper (23/8/21)

Ubuntu is a very user friendly ver of linux, designed and aimed at windows users.
The ui etc is almost identical to wibdows ui

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (23/8/21)

Heard of Mark Shuttleworth ?

The man behind Ubuntu. Legend.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (23/8/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Hahaha, I actually use Google Chrome on it a bit to rowse YouTube etc, and then run VLC and Winamp on it. Not sure if the system you mentioned has that capability. Never eve heard of it. Ubuntu I mean. I've heard of Linux, but never seen it.



More user friendly. Like your phone


----------



## Raindance (23/8/21)

Running #****** is like a straight guy walking into a gay bar frequented by jailbirds wearing crotchless jeans expecting not to get gang raped on a pool table. Get rid of that shit and get a decent, and on top of it free, OS. 

Pick one, any one. It can not be worse than that WHO funding crap we are made to believe is the industry standard.

Regards

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## grouter (24/8/21)

https://libreelec.tv/
FTW!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger (24/8/21)

https://ubuntu.com/tutorials/install-ubuntu-desktop

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA (24/8/21)

Stranger said:


> https://ubuntu.com/tutorials/install-ubuntu-desktop



Thanks. I'll have a Google, but already saw that I'll need a special Kaspersky for Linux. And I just bought a new package for 4 devices. And I like that I can sync all my devices on Google Chrome. Lots of variables to consider.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

